# New 34' ATA Athens accomplice Assassin Edition



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

same specs as the 32" ATA but now in a 34" ATA


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Very nice*......


CONGRATS!!!!
I hope it sells well, it sure looks nice.


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

Great looking bow Jason.

Great talking with you earlier, thanks for your time.

Kai


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Thanks*

I allways enjoy talking with you guys give me a call anytime


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Sweet bow.What kind of stabilizer attachment you got going on there.It looks like a DCAP with some sort of shock attached to the bow.I like the look of it.


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*we have the 32 " ready to ship and will be shipping the 34" within 2 weeks*

we also have the 32" assassin edition built and ready to ship in Left handed.
the 34" lh will be 2 weeks


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*The stabilizer*



alfabuck said:


> Sweet bow.What kind of stabilizer attachment you got going on there.It looks like a DCAP with some sort of shock attached to the bow.I like the look of it.


The Stab is just something i threw together I anodized it and was playing with my laser engraver. it works pretty well though.

Thanks


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

You have some of the sweetest looking machining in that riser and cams, I like the cnc work. :darkbeer:


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Black is my favorite*

I dont know what it is about the black bows but man do they look clean. I have allways liked a black bow. I have allways built black bows for myself and I think they are as nice to look at as any target color. but dont get me wrong the other companies have some nice looking target colors.
.


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Thanks*



mdewitt71 said:


> You have some of the sweetest looking machining in that riser and cams, I like the cnc work. :darkbeer:


Thank you it is nice to here that people like the fact that we really put alot of extra machining in our bows we really pride ourselves on the chamfers and radius cuts we put on the bows, it must come from all of the years of machining Medical implants.

Thanks you again and God bless you for defending my families freedom Daily. you the man.


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*37" ATA is on its way.*

we are working on a 37" we will be introducing it in a few months i think it will be a great shooter. we have taken note of what our dealers have been asked and all of the shoots we go to and there are alot of guys that really want a 37" so we will deliver what everyone wants and are really excited at the response we have gotten.

Thanks Guys 

Jason


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Sweet!!!!!!!


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Very nice pic and bow´s .


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

Athens1 said:


> we are working on a 37" we will be introducing it in a few months i think it will be a great shooter. we have taken note of what our dealers have been asked and all of the shoots we go to and there are alot of guys that really want a 37" so we will deliver what everyone wants and are really excited at the response we have gotten.
> 
> Thanks Guys
> 
> Jason


Now this is something I would really be looking forward to see. I like a longer ATA bow for target shooting and hunting.

Jason, Whats the speed on the 34" bow? When you going to have any dealers pop up in my neck of the woods? I really wanna get my hands on one to test it out......


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

Great looking bow. I am hoping to see one in North Carolina later this month at the Down South Hunting Get Together.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Jason,

I'm calling in the AM!:angel::banana::rock::guitarist2:

ShadeTree Archery LLC!:darkbeer:


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

Athens1 said:


> we are working on a 37" we will be introducing it in a few months i think it will be a great shooter. we have taken note of what our dealers have been asked and all of the shoots we go to and there are alot of guys that really want a 37" so we will deliver what everyone wants and are really excited at the response we have gotten.
> 
> Thanks Guys
> 
> Jason


Count me in for one of the 37", cannot wait to see it.


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

PM sent!


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Talked to Pam today. Mine is on order!:darkbeer:


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Athens1 said:


> we also have the 32" assassin edition built and ready to ship in Left handed.
> the 34" lh will be 2 weeks


Again put my order in today, and sent a PM.

Thanks Jason
Aaron


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

bump


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

So saweet!


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Athens1 said:


> same specs as the 32" ATA but now in a 34" ATA


2 weeks?!:mg::darkbeer:


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

up for a sweet looking bow!!!


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

BowTech One said:


> up for a sweet looking bow!!!


So true, 2 weeks?:zip:


----------



## RIP0818 (Aug 23, 2008)

Went to Bass&Bucks today and order 34" ATHENS ASSASSIN cant wait!!:darkbeer:


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

RIP0818 said:


> Went to Bass&Bucks today and order 34" ATHENS ASSASSIN cant wait!!:darkbeer:


I've got to wait too......:embara:


----------



## dkd1990 (Jun 28, 2007)

I wish there was a dealer within 5 hours drive to try one out.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Sweet Looking bows!. I'm waiting on a dealer to open up in my state. :darkbeer:


----------



## Sinister01 (Apr 20, 2009)

Northwest75 said:


> Sweet Looking bows!. I'm waiting on a dealer to open up in my state. :darkbeer:


 I feel for ya NW cause I know how bad you wanna try one out...and I hear the 34 is even smoother that the 32 (dunno how thats possible).
ttt for an excellent bow!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

RIP0818 said:


> Went to Bass&Bucks today and order 34" ATHENS ASSASSIN cant wait!!:darkbeer:


Good choice!!!!!!

What color?


----------



## RIP0818 (Aug 23, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> Good choice!!!!!!
> 
> What color?


all black :darkbeer:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

RIP0818 said:


> all black :darkbeer:


Nice,,,,the new limb graphics are killer!


----------



## RIP0818 (Aug 23, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> Nice,,,,the new limb graphics are killer!


Yes they are cool i think graphics would look cool in green and green & black stings & cables orange is cool also:darkbeer:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

RIP0818 said:


> Yes they are cool i think graphics would look cool in green and green & black stings & cables orange is cool also:darkbeer:


I agree!


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

nice lookn machinery there.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

So one week to go?:darkbeer:


----------



## rutfest (Aug 13, 2006)

Love the bow just wondering if we can order direct since I love in Montana and there aren't any dealers even close to me????:embara:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

rutfest said:


> Love the bow just wondering if we can order direct since I love in Montana and there aren't any dealers even close to me????:embara:


you can order from www.bassandbucks.com 

No sales tax

ask for Josh.

I can tell you this bow is everything and more than I expected.


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

*Price*

What is the price on these bows?


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Out West said:


> What is the price on these bows?


MSRP is $ 749


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

I would love to find out if they shoot as good as they look...
Just no dealers in North east PA :sad:


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

alaz said:


> I would love to find out if they shoot as good as they look...
> Just no dealers in North east PA :sad:


Ill tell ya as soon as I can shoot this bow!!! cant wait Im sure its gonna be a sweet bow...


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Please keep me posted, I'm saving!


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Yea, can't wait on the 34"......:darkbeer:


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

:teeth:Come on Winner's Choice......:darkbeer:


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

*32" Accomplice and pic's.*

Well I just wanted to post some pic's of the 32". I've got a 34" on order.

Set up was super easy. I've shoot Blazers and FOB's out of it with a QAD HD. Groups field points and muzzy's easy. 
















This is a pic of Blazer's, & Fob 40 yards, I switched muzzy's and field points. Little windy today, and I'm a little shaky...:embara: However the bow holds and shoots great!

If you get a chance try them out!


----------



## Hoobilly (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey ShootingABN

you got the Athens, and your not using the Omega arrow rest ?:mg:


Just kidding, but if you havent tried one, do it soon as possible. They are xtremely nice !


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Hoobilly said:


> Hey ShootingABN
> 
> you got the Athens, and your not using the Omega arrow rest ?:mg:
> 
> ...


I'm sure they are great! QAD is just up the road from me!:darkbeer:


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

Again, what a great looking bow!!!! Looks like they are going to be a great company.


----------



## Hoobilly (Dec 4, 2007)

ShootingABN! said:


> I'm sure they are great! QAD is just up the road from me!:darkbeer:


:darkbeer: You will love it !


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Athens1 said:


> I dont know what it is about the black bows but man do they look clean. I have allways liked a black bow. I have allways built black bows for myself and I think they are as nice to look at as any target color. but dont get me wrong the other companies have some nice looking target colors.
> .


Absolutely, black bows just look great!
I am slow on the uptake, is the 34" bow called the assassin or is that a reference to the black bow, like the "ninja" etc?


----------



## Hoobilly (Dec 4, 2007)

alaz said:


> Absolutely, black bows just look great!
> I am slow on the uptake, is the 34" bow called the assassin or is that a reference to the black bow, like the "ninja" etc?


You got to check out the Athens forum. If you got a Athens, then your part of the mob. lol Hence Athens Assasins. 

Say it aint so


----------



## LXCON3 (Feb 18, 2005)

The "Athens Assassins" name is what we call everyone that goes out and exterminates game and targets with an Athens bow. Jason wants all of the original Assassins to shoot the all black bow for hunting this year. I was up at the factory the other day and there are so many different color options for his killing bows I don't know what I'm going to go with. I was there over 8 hours helping him out and trying to make a decision on my 34" and I still didn't make a decision. I guess that's a real problem when there are so many different cool camo/color options, you just can't decide.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

LXCON3 said:


> The "Athens Assassins" name is what we call everyone that goes out and exterminates game and targets with an Athens bow. Jason wants all of the original Assassins to shoot the all black bow for hunting this year. I was up at the factory the other day and there are so many different color options for his killing bows I don't know what I'm going to go with. I was there over 8 hours helping him out and trying to make a decision on my 34" and I still didn't make a decision. I guess that's a real problem when there are so many different cool camo/color options, you just can't decide.


I'm a doof!
I called Athens Archery asking about the assassin edition. Now wonder why the girl did not know what I was talking about.:embara: 
Should have checked the post first.:embara:

Well, I hope to have a chance to see one in person soon!
Beautiful bow!


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

LXCON3 said:


> The "Athens Assassins" name is what we call everyone that goes out and exterminates game and targets with an Athens bow. Jason wants all of the original Assassins to shoot the all black bow for hunting this year. I was up at the factory the other day and there are so many different color options for his killing bows I don't know what I'm going to go with. I was there over 8 hours helping him out and trying to make a decision on my 34" and I still didn't make a decision. I guess that's a real problem when there are so many different cool camo/color options, you just can't decide.


I'm a doof!
I called Athens Archery asking about the assassin edition. No wonder why the girl did not know what I was talking about.:embara: 
Should have checked the post first.:embara:

Well, I hope to have a chance to see one in person soon!
Beautiful bow!


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

I have no idea how I posted this twice.
I am a doof...:embara:
I need to call it a night.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Are we close?


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

ShootingABN! said:


> Are we close?


If that was directed at me, I am in NE Pa, so my guess is not very...
If that was not directed at me, sorry:embara:


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

alaz said:


> If that was directed at me, I am in NE Pa, so my guess is not very...
> If that was not directed at me, sorry:embara:


No problem, but not directed to you.

Athens......:darkbeer:

They are shipping a 34" to me today!!!!!:rock:


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*We are going up to the Athens facility for my buddy "LXCON3" to pick up his 34 & to hang out with the Godfather-Jason Hudkins. I want to see whats new at the shop since the last time i was up there.*


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

Mine was shipped and should only be a few more days out!!! Im getting excited!


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

Sweet. It's nice to see new things continuing to come from Athens...

thenson


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

It will be here soooooooon!:RockOn:


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Any day......:darkbeer:


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

Tracking number says tomorrow!!!


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

BowTech One said:


> Tracking number says tomorrow!!!


bet mine is too!:hail:


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Got the 34" TODAY! Hope to set up in the AM!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

ShootingABN! said:


> Got the 34" TODAY! Hope to set up in the AM!!!!:darkbeer:


*Good 2 hear brother.* :darkbeer:

And you know I will be expecting an email with some thoughts and pics. :wink:


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

AIRBORNE!:darkbeer:





mdewitt71 said:


> *Good 2 hear brother.* :darkbeer:
> 
> And you know I will be expecting an email with some thoughts and pics. :wink:


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

Got the 32 instead of the 34, but here are some numbers off the crono...

60.2lbs
27dl
302fr
296 FPS!!!

Out of the box slid a sexy killing beast of a bow! 
I was very impressed with the fit and finish...The Accomplice was dressed to kill with the Omega rest, and Arc already installed...I hurried to a local shop with a range and knocked the first arrow to let fly and drew back one of the silkiest drawing bi cam bows Ive ever felt, the hump was small, valley long and the back wall super solid...Apon dropping the hammer on my Carter release I noted very little hand shock or noise... The Omega rest worked perfectly...And I must say that the Arc is one of the best hunting ad ons for a bow that Ive seen in years!!! Bravo Jason and the rest of the crew at Athens Archery

Jason


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

*Pic's*

Pic's we need Pic's....

Congrats on your bow.







BowTech One said:


> Got the 32 instead of the 34, but here are some numbers off the crono...
> 60.2lbs
> 27dl
> 302fr
> ...


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

Sorry about the real crappy pics! But here is a carbon fiber grip in a prototype stage!!!


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

That's just a bad tease!
Good luck with bow.


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

alaz said:


> That's just a bad tease!
> Good luck with bow.


HAHA its the carbon fiber grips Im trying to show off! lol


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Well the grips look nice too!


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

*Demo at ShadeTree Archery LLC!*

Here is the 34" @ ShadeTree Archery LLC Gretna VA 24557, PH# 434 610 3695!

Great shooting bows!

















Come on in and give them a try!

Aaron


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

*Ttt*

Up for an American made company!

Athens! Accomplice Assassin Edition!:darkbeer:

Happy 4th!:darkbeer:


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

To the Top!:darkbeer:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

ShootingABN! said:


> To the Top!:darkbeer:


Wuzzzzzzup

this post sent from the Athens booth at Nelsonville


now get back up to the top


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

rodney482 said:


> Wuzzzzzzup
> 
> this post sent from the Athens booth at Nelsonville
> 
> ...


Kwel! Good luck!:darkbeer:


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

Talked to Jason today at their booth at Nelsonville. Great guy to talk to and very well made bows.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

gobblemg said:


> Talked to Jason today at their booth at Nelsonville. Great guy to talk to and very well made bows.


It was very nice meeting both you and your wife

Enjoy the Buck Commander DVD...


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

ohiohunter02 said:


> Now this is something I would really be looking forward to see. I like a longer ATA bow for target shooting and hunting.
> 
> Jason, Whats the speed on the 34" bow? When you going to have any dealers pop up in my neck of the woods? I really wanna get my hands on one to test it out......


Hopefully very soon........ We should have our hands on one this coming Monday to check out:darkbeer:


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Bump


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*I will be going up to Athens this saturday to build my 34. It's always a good time to go up there & hang out & b.s. with the guys.*


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Out West said:


> What is the price on these bows?


Bass and Bucks has them listed at $699.00


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

indiana ******* said:


> *I will be going up to Athens this saturday to build my 34. It's always a good time to go up there & hang out & b.s. with the guys.*


What time you gonna be there??


----------



## dsp3472 (Dec 27, 2004)

guys you need to take the time to shoot these bows. talked to jason in nelsonville, there going to be here to stay. just can't wait till they get the longer ata bows out so us long arm guys can shoot them. 
scott


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

dsp3472 said:


> guys you need to take the time to shoot these bows. talked to jason in nelsonville, there going to be here to stay. just can't wait till they get the longer ata bows out so us long arm guys can shoot them.
> scott


Like a 37" ata and a 32" Dl????


----------



## dsp3472 (Dec 27, 2004)

exactly what i'm talking about. 
thanks,scott


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Soon to a dealer near you????????????????:shade:


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Is the 37" going to be a longer accomplice, or will it be different in other ways?
(brace height, riser, eccentrics?)


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

alaz said:


> Is the 37" going to be a longer accomplice, or will it be different in other ways?
> (brace height, riser, eccentrics?)


Limbs wont be as parallel.

Same cams

BH 7"

Thats about all I can tell you right now.

The bow is still in the RD stage.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

cool.
Looking forward to seeing it. 



rodney482 said:


> Limbs wont be as parallel.
> 
> Same cams
> 
> ...


----------



## engco231 (Feb 15, 2009)

great looking bow, this thing has got me thinking. sure would to test drive this thing.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*speed you ask?*

i can answer this one. i just got my 34" AA in and it chrono'd a consistant 336to 337 fps in a dozen shoots if not more with my new chrono pro. thats right out of the box @ 30 1/2 " & 70 lb. with a 350 gr arrow with d-loop and mega peep installed. this bow also papered right in super easy to and has next to no hand shock. and i thought i was going to have to buy back my old tribute - not now folks. i dont miss it anymore. this thing is not just fast and smooth guys, its accurate and quiet to. i'll be puttin the silent double lung smack on some deer with this rig this year i will guarantee ya. i am impressed. WELL DONE JASON!!! THANKS - You make a great product. Cant wait for that 37" now. 








ohiohunter02 said:


> Now this is something I would really be looking forward to see. I like a longer ATA bow for target shooting and hunting.
> 
> Jason, Whats the speed on the 34" bow? When you going to have any dealers pop up in my neck of the woods? I really wanna get my hands on one to test it out......


----------



## twoblade (Apr 29, 2008)

*32"*

b&b archery in northern va.////got demo in today very nice bow and very good speed to advertised ibo comparison..it shot 380 gr. 27.5 "amo 70.1lbsat 290fps....just to show comparison brand "a" advertised 345ibo=295fps my hunting arrow.athens advertised 330ibo=290my hunting arrow very nice bow


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

DBLlungIT said:


> i can answer this one. i just got my 34" AA in and it chrono'd a consistant 336to 337 fps in a dozen shoots if not more with my new chrono pro. thats right out of the box @ 30 1/2 " & 70 lb. with a 350 gr arrow with d-loop and mega peep installed. this bow also papered right in super easy to and has next to no hand shock. and i thought i was going to have to buy back my old tribute - not now folks. i dont miss it anymore. this thing is not just fast and smooth guys, its accurate and quiet to. i'll be puttin the silent double lung smack on some deer with this rig this year i will guarantee ya. i am impressed. WELL DONE JASON!!! THANKS - You make a great product. Cant wait for that 37" now.



We love to hear that.!!!!!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

All I can say, is these are some SWEET bows...gonna get one somehow!:smile:


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

DBLlungIT said:


> i can answer this one. i just got my 34" AA in and it chrono'd a consistant 336to 337 fps in a dozen shoots if not more with my new chrono pro. thats right out of the box @ 30 1/2 " & 70 lb. with a 350 gr arrow with d-loop and mega peep installed. this bow also papered right in super easy to and has next to no hand shock. and i thought i was going to have to buy back my old tribute - not now folks. i dont miss it anymore. this thing is not just fast and smooth guys, its accurate and quiet to. i'll be puttin the silent double lung smack on some deer with this rig this year i will guarantee ya. i am impressed. WELL DONE JASON!!! THANKS - You make a great product. Cant wait for that 37" now.


Doesn't it feel good to get a bow you just love!


----------



## RIP0818 (Aug 23, 2008)

I have a 28" dl 400 gr arrow shot a 285 fps that with d-loop,peep and kisser button on the string. love the bow great.


----------



## Bohica (Jul 6, 2009)

RIP0818 said:


> I have a 28" dl 400 gr arrow shot a 285 fps that with d-loop,peep and kisser button on the string. love the bow great.


 That's the ticket I'm looking for!


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

TTT!:teeth:


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Athens1 said:


> same specs as the 32" ATA but now in a 34" ATA











Just wanted to move pic to the new page. Love looking at these bows.


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

I cannot hardly wait to get my 34 in.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

What stab is that on those bows? Sorry if it was posted already. If it was I missed it.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

I'll sure be up for the 37" in a lefty when it appears!:smile:


----------



## oz4nu (Jul 18, 2009)

Good looking bows Jason. Nice job.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

SteveID said:


> What stab is that on those bows? Sorry if it was posted already. If it was I missed it.


See post #7 for an explanation.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

My order goes out today for my new 34" Assassin Accomplice "Field Staff Edition"....
I cant wait to get this bow in and get her setup and ready to roll. Hopefully I'll lay the smack down on a big ol Iowa bruiser this year with it along with a mule deer in mid Oct....Maybe a speed goat too if I have time.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

J-Daddy said:


> My order goes out today for my new 34" Assassin Accomplice "Field Staff Edition"....
> I cant wait to get this bow in and get her setup and ready to roll. Hopefully I'll lay the smack down on a big ol Iowa bruiser this year with it along with a mule deer in mid Oct....Maybe a speed goat too if I have time.


I can not hardly wait to start a thread

I killed it with my Athens..................

Wait a minute, I could do that now:smile:


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

rodney482 said:


> I can not hardly wait to start a thread
> 
> I killed it with my Athens..................
> 
> Wait a minute, I could do that now:smile:


Now Rodney is gonna start bragging, lol....
Rodney, Buck Contest, Athens forums, you onboard????


----------

